# 32% increase in taxes



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Illinois democrats along with 10 republicans voted to override the Governor and increase taxes. The vote yesterday is insanity.

How anyone continues to vote for the progs is beyond me, they went after income tax and business. The death spiral continues.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

As long as the government doles out money to the non productive, those bastards will keep getting voted in.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Just read 5 other Republicans did not bother to vote on top of the 10 who voted for it insuring the Governor was overridden. Along with the increase in taxes the state of Illinois did not have a plan or bill to address budget reduction.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

as with all taxes.... the rate never reflects what is paid. deductions always reduce the tax rate. 

in this case - "As a result, the state income tax rate will rise from 3.75 percent to 4.95 percent, costing an extra $1,200 a year for a family with a net income of $100,000."


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Maine-Marine said:


> as with all taxes.... the rate never reflects what is paid. deductions always reduce the tax rate.
> 
> in this case - "As a result, the state income tax rate will rise from 3.75 percent to 4.95 percent, costing an extra $1,200 a year for a family with a net income of $100,000."


Add in that Illinois has the 2nd highest property tax after New Jersey in the nation with a 2.30% effective rate. That is a hell of a burden on the citizens for a average of $3,995.00 per yer for a 173K house.

Here is the breakout per state property tax: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...11585/&usg=AFQjCNE3109e64oc08qEaaTNJZtra13DQg


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Socialism works well until you run out of OPM (other people's money)!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Great now more IL idiots will move north.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Been seeing a lot of Illinois plates here lately,I hope that they are just vacationing.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Been seeing a lot of Illinois plates here lately,*I hope that they are just vacationing*.


Heard that! Close off the borders on the west end because if they are moving in we are doomed.

Illinoid creatures are bad news so baton down the hatches.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Chipper said:


> Great now more IL idiots will move north.


Good. Nobody wants to move to Mississippi, and that suits me just fine.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey Illinois business come on over and look at Wisconsin, Gov Walker. We have a good thing going you will like it here. Full funded retirement system ect. Just leave the people there we will fill the jobs for you.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Hey Illinois business come on over and look at Wisconsin, Gov Walker. We have a good thing going you will like it here. Full funded retirement system ect. Just leave the people there we will fill the jobs for you.


Don't do it. Progs breed like rabbits....just ask anyone in Colorado or Texas. You cant separate business and ideology with this bunch.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Toefoot said:


> Don't do it. Progs breed like rabbits....just ask anyone in Colorado or Texas. You cant separate business and ideology with this bunch.


 We won't give them an ID , then they can't vote. That will drive them nuts sense many of them have been voting here for years.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Heard that! Close off the borders on the west end because if they are moving in we are doomed.
> 
> Illinoid creatures are bad news so baton down the hatches.


YA!,next thing you know,Michiganders wont be able to buy firearms.if that happens,I wont know where to move next,we have moved twice in 20 years to escape gundoomania.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

And now you know why I got the hell out of Illinois in 2013.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Ugh. By the time I escape this cesspool I shudder to think what type of tests I will have to go through trying to move into another state to prove that I'm not a typical IL liberal idiot.


----------



## Mrs. Spork (Jan 30, 2017)

but y'all how will anyone in IL retire if you don't pay for all those pensions with tax hikes on peeps that can't afford it and will never get one themselves? That' the problem with the courts dictating to legislature where the state money must be spent. :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Mrs. Spork said:


> but y'all how will anyone in IL retire if you don't pay for all those pensions with tax hikes on peeps that can't afford it and will never get one themselves? That' the problem with the courts dictating to legislature where the state money must be spent. :vs_no_no_no:


Doesn't much matter when the city turns around and spends the tax money designated for pensions on booze and hookers. They didn't pay a dime of the tax money into the Chicago Teacher's Pension Fund for ten years and now complain that the state didn't give them enough money.


----------



## TJC44 (Mar 16, 2014)

White Shadow said:


> Ugh. By the time I escape this cesspool I shudder to think what type of tests I will have to go through trying to move into another state to prove that I'm not a typical IL liberal idiot.


I know what you mean. BTW, I like your 'location': "financial dumpster fire of Illinois"
I am in CT, trying to escape. Gov. threw together a budget and EO'd it, until a bill is put through.
Companies are leaving in droves.
The only light I see are the candles of the other slobs like me in the same boat.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

TJC44 said:


> I know what you mean. BTW, I like your 'location': "financial dumpster fire of Illinois"
> I am in CT, trying to escape. Gov. threw together a budget and EO'd it, until a bill is put through.
> Companies are leaving in droves.
> The only light I see are the candles of the other slobs like me in the same boat.


Be careful. Someone will complain that candles are dangerous and the next thing you know they will be confiscated "for the children".


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

Toefoot said:


> Add in that Illinois has the 2nd highest property tax after New Jersey in the nation with a 2.30% effective rate. That is a hell of a burden on the citizens for a average of $3,995.00 per yer for a 173K house.
> 
> Here is the breakout per state property tax: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...11585/&usg=AFQjCNE3109e64oc08qEaaTNJZtra13DQg


This is not a accurate report as usual. For example a home in Delaware valued at $250,000 would only be taxed on about $70,000 of the assessed value which puts it the lowest property taxed state or real close.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

If they wanted to get a handle on their budget they need to throw out ALL of their illegal aliens. Problem Solved!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

After the illegals are thrown out, the politicians are next.


----------

